# Texas Legislature Moving Toward 85 MPH Speed Limit in Lone Star State



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Texasbahn? LoneStarbahn? Doesn't really seem to have the same ring as Montanabahn did... and though Texas isn't moving toward no speed limit as Montana had (sort of) years ago, you have to hand it to the Texas legislature's move to bump the state's highest speed limit to 85.

The theory goes that there's no such thing as a short drive in Texas, where cities aren't exactly as closely positioned as they are in the more highly populated North East. Texas already had some of the highest limits in the States but 85 mph would move them to the top spot.

According to reports, the bill to move the limit to 85 has passed the State house and now has to pass the Senate. Of course this limit wouldn't go on every limited access highway. In fact, this speed would likely be reserved for the most qualified and newest. 

Read more via USA Today after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

